# 1 yo Boston Terrier won't stop peeing his crate.



## honda502 (May 25, 2008)

Hello all. I am new and I am becoming very frustrated with my one year old Boston Terrier, Bruiser. He was a rescue found wandering on the side of the road last year by my brother-in-law. He was half starved, about two months old. He lived with my sister and b-i-l and their boxer. He was kept in the same crate as the boxer until I adopted him, in November. From day one he has peed in his crate. This stopped for about two months, then he started doing it again recently. I have tried just about everything. He just doesn't seem to like being alone. I have even tried leaving him out of his kennel and he pees on the floor and tears up furniture. When I am home he does not do this. He pees outside when I take him out every time. He appears to have seperation anxiety as he follows me around all the time and won't sleep at night unless he is in my bed. I have tried putting him in his kennel at night but that leads to me cleaning up his kennel in the morning. He is only in the kennel when I am at work or not around, which isn't very often. I used to let him out around lunch, but it does not help. He pees in there more times than not. I even got him a plastic travel crate. He pees out the front of it. My question is, has anyone here had success with Seperation Anxiety medication? I tried that DAP crap and it was a waste of $40. He hates being alone. He used to pee if I shut doors behind me. Getting rid of him isn't an option, but I am very frsutrated, any help with be appreciated.

BTW he gets lots of excercise and plenty of opportunities to go outside.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## B-Line (Feb 1, 2008)

Since you didn't mention it, have you tried making his crate smaller? 

If a dog can pee somewhere and not directly sleep in it, it will. But by making the crate smaller, you will be forcing the dog to pee on itself. Which, almost always, a dog won't do.

It's a simple and easy solution that almost all of us on the forum are familiar with. But since you are a first time poster, I figured, you might not know about it.

So find something big and hard that can't be destroyed by your pup, like an old toolbox or something. And put it in the crate. Your dog should only have enough room to fit in it's crate, without having enough room to walk around. 

It should help.


----------



## honda502 (May 25, 2008)

B-Line said:


> Since you didn't mention it, have you tried making his crate smaller?


Tried it, didn't make a bit of difference. He lays in his pee sometimes, doesn't seem to phase him one bit.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

http://dogstaracademy.wordpress.com/2008/05/06/crate-soilin 

It really sounds like he's not properly housebroken overall. The link above is an article I've written about this, since it comes up so frequently. 

Has he been checked out by a vet to rule out any medical issues?


----------



## MidgetBoston (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi, I have the same issue that you seem to have, i was wondering if you have found a resolution? My boston is reaching 1 year old and only pees In his crate when he is upset, he has actually learned to pee thru the bars and outside of it. i had to put plexiglas on the sides to keep my carpets clean. He wont pee anywhere in the house if Im home or if my roommate is home. I had an issue with him getting upset and peeing on my pillows when he got mad @ me and even once peed on me when i wasnt spending enough time with him ( that issue has stopped ). I feed him in his crate and he doesnt pee, i will take him out to pee before i leave and he will still manage to pee within 20 mins of being in the crate. If u havent yet found a resolution i think we r just gonna have to deal with them being naughty. I know mine was taken away from mom a little too early that may be the same issue with urs. I have found that dogs that mom weans off @ her won time seem to not be as needy or clingy.


----------



## Herman108 (Nov 28, 2010)

Have you found any solutions?? I noticed your post is a few years old and I have a 7 month old Boston who does the same thing...The DAP spray and collar do nothing I have a tiny kennel that as long as he can see me he's fine like riding in the car. When I go to work or make him sleep in it he pees all over the bedding. If I don't put bedding in he still pees its just all over him instead. I bought an X pen thing and I'll see if that works I'm not sure if he hates the kennel or hates being alone. I also not sure how to fix either


----------



## Ter_recka (Jun 18, 2013)

I have a 5 year old female miniature pinscher and she does the same thing!! I could go to bed and sleep for 12 hours and she would not budge, but if I go to work and come home on my lunch break to let her out of her kennel shes already made a mess. It gets beyond frustrating coming from a long day at work only to put your dog in the bath and wash her blankets....only for her to do it again the following day. So I decided I would give her a bit of space and leave her out of the kennel, and come home on my break. total destruction! she will go to multiple spots in the house, get into the garbage and drag it all over the house, even get into the cats litter box. and the minute I get home, her ears go right back, she wont make eye contact with me and she shakes with fear cause she knows what shes done is bad. Ive even tried feeding her in the kennel. Nothing works. I recently moved in with my boyfriend, and the behaviour hasn't stopped. In the last 3 days, she has done more and more voiding in the house, and today when I quickly ran to walmart and came home she had already peed on the floor. Ive tried giving her toys while im gone, letting her out more often- even though shes already shown me she can hold her pee for long long periods of time. This has been going on and off for the past few years, and im loosing my mind with anger and frustration because I never catch her doing it. From what ive read online it sounds like separation anxiety, but I have no idea how to fix it. Anyone come up with a solution yet?


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Ter_recka said:


> and the minute I get home, her ears go right back, she wont make eye contact with me and she shakes with fear cause she knows what shes done is bad.
> . . .
> 
> and im loosing my mind with anger and frustration because I never catch her doing it.



Uh, these two statements are connected.

Your dog isn't shaking because she knows what shes' done is bad. She's shaking because she's scared to death of you.
This is also the reason she's hiding.

If you have ever hit her, yelled at her or any other sort of discipline, this is why she's doing this. Even if it's not been you that's done it, it's been someone else.


Take your dog to the vet to make sure there's nothing medical wrong with her first, then go back to basic house training. Confined when you can't watch her, out every hour or so. Praised for going outside but ignored completely for going inside.


----------



## Ter_recka (Jun 18, 2013)

Ive never physically punished her. I have raised my voice when showing her the mess on the floor which I later learned was not the correct thing to do. For the last few years Ive avoided giving her discipline because I learned unless you catch the dog in the act you cant react to the mistake. My ex was very stern with her about a year ago while we were together, and managed to kennel train Layla for about 8 months until we broke up, and then Layla went back to peeing in the house, even in my bed. When Layla stays with my mom (her favourite person- Grandma) she will pee in numerous spots in her house too, even if mom is home with her the whole time. And she is praised for going outside, she even gets a treat everytime, but the minute my boyfriend or I leave the house she makes a mess. She was originally trained on puppy pads. Is it smart to go back to using them when im not at home, or will this encourage her to use the bathroom in the house?


----------



## HENRYG 225 (May 4, 2021)

honda502 said:


> Hello all. I am new and I am becoming very frustrated with my one year old Boston Terrier, Bruiser. He was a rescue found wandering on the side of the road last year by my brother-in-law. He was half starved, about two months old. He lived with my sister and b-i-l and their boxer. He was kept in the same crate as the boxer until I adopted him, in November. From day one he has peed in his crate. This stopped for about two months, then he started doing it again recently. I have tried just about everything. He just doesn't seem to like being alone. I have even tried leaving him out of his kennel and he pees on the floor and tears up furniture. When I am home he does not do this. He pees outside when I take him out every time. He appears to have seperation anxiety as he follows me around all the time and won't sleep at night unless he is in my bed. I have tried putting him in his kennel at night but that leads to me cleaning up his kennel in the morning. He is only in the kennel when I am at work or not around, which isn't very often. I used to let him out around lunch, but it does not help. He pees in there more times than not. I even got him a plastic travel crate. He pees out the front of it. My question is, has anyone here had success with Seperation Anxiety medication? I tried that DAP crap and it was a waste of $40. He hates being alone. He used to pee if I shut doors behind me. Getting rid of him isn't an option, but I am very frsutrated, any help with be appreciated.
> 
> BTW he gets lots of excercise and plenty of opportunities to go outside.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.


Hey I’m reading this post 13 years later an I too am having the exact same problem. Even the part with him laying in his pee he even will poop in his crate
Please help


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

The original poster hasn't been back since the day they posted this thirteen years ago, so I'm closing this thread to further replies. Feel free to start your own thread about your crate/potty training challenges and our currently active members will be able to offer their advice or share their experiences!


----------

